

Ask HN: Finding growing startups? - hackerforhire

(I'm posting this under a throwaway account because I am still employed, but looking for other options)<p>I'm a senior-level developer / team-lead who is complacently working for a fairly established company, and find myself unable to grow and looking elsewhere for opportunities.<p>Hacker news has a job board, but there is no such thing for the flipside. Does anyone have recommendations for startup-oriented job posting sites that are more in the vein of YC than 37signals/crunchboard, or is this a market gap I should try to fill on my own? ;)
======
david927
I'm unsure of what you're asking.

If you want to find a job with a startup, there's <http://startuply.com>

If you want to find a co-founder, there's an HN spreadsheet here:
<http://CofounderGoogleDocs.com> Other sites include: startuplinkup.com and
builditwith.me

------
keefe
I think you can find a lot of people on craigslist, linkedin, dice. There's
also sd forum if you are in silicon valley. However, it all depends on what
you're looking for - senior developer with token stock options or big founder
equity? The latter requires more networking and individual effort.

